# Suomi: Happy birthday



## Nineu

Terve:
Zelan esaten da "zorionak" (urtebetetze egunean) finlandieraz?  Eskerrik asko. 
¿Cómo se dice "felicidades" o "feliz cumpleaños" en finés?  Gracias
Comment c'est dit "bon anniversaire" en finlandais? Merci.
How do you say "happy birthday" in finnish? Thank you.
Kiitos.


----------



## Earres

Hyvää Syntymapäivää!

Y que me corrijan los nativos...


----------



## Ilmo

Terve, Nineu:
En general, al felicitar a alguien el día de su cumpleaños, se dice sólo "paljon onnea". Si uno va a mandar la felicitación por ejemplo vía correo electrónico, recomiendo que escriba "paljon onnea syntymäpäiväsi johdosta" o "onnittelen syntymäpäiväsi johdosta". Nunca se usa la traducción literal de "feliz cumpleaños" pues significaría que uno le desea felicidad sólo para el día de cumpleaños. En cambio, es correcto decir "toivotan onnea", que significa literalmente "te deseo felicidad", pues entonces el deseo alude al futuro de la persona en cuestion.


----------



## Nineu

Kiitos Ilmo:
Creo que voy a optar por "paljon onnea" porque es para mandarlo mediante un mensaje de móvil y si no, no me va a quedar espacio.  Otra persona me ha dicho que cree que se dice "Hyvää Syntymapäivää".  ¿Es correcto?

Por cierto, estuve en verano en Finlandia, en Oulu concretamente.  Un sitio bonito, agradable y tranquilo.  El sitio ideal para desestresarse.  Por supuesto aproveché para visitar a Julupuki 
Cómo sólo estuve una semana no me dio tiempo a aprender finlandés.  Sólo sé algunas palabras: Terve, kiitos, hei hei, moi moi y los carteles que se ven en la carretera:  Keskusta, järvi, joki, ulopustas, ylopisto, ylopistikatu... Ah, y "makala" ;-)  Me gusta eso de hacer fuego en una cabaña en medio del bosque.
Un saludo.


La mayoría de las palabras estarán mal escritas porque ya han pasado cuatro meses. Cosas de la memoria.


----------



## Ilmo

Nineu said:
			
		

> Kiitos Ilmo:
> Creo que voy a optar por "paljon onnea" porque es para mandarlo mediante un mensaje de móvil y si no, no me va a quedar espacio. Otra persona me ha dicho que cree que se dice "Hyvää Syntymapäivää". ¿Es correcto?
> Hyvää syntymäpäivää.  Sí, es correcto pero menos común que "paljon onnea", pues literalmente significa "buen cumpleaños", aunque en realidad uno quiere desearle felicidad (para el año que viene).
> 
> Por cierto, estuve en verano en Finlandia, en Oulu concretamente. Un sitio bonito, agradable y tranquilo. El sitio ideal para desestresarse. Por supuesto aproveché para visitar a Julupuki
> Joulupukki
> Cómo sólo estuve una semana no me dio tiempo a aprender finlandés. Sólo sé algunas palabras: Terve, kiitos, hei hei, moi moi y los carteles que se ven en la carretera: Keskusta, järvi, joki, ulopustas, ylopisto, ylopistikatu... Ah, y "makala" ;-) Me gusta eso de hacer fuego en una cabaña en medio del bosque.
> Un saludo.
> yliopisto, yliopistokatu, makkara (si se trata de embutido o salchicha). No pude descifrar "ulopustas" si no es "yliopisto" muy mal escrito/recordado.
> 
> La mayoría de las palabras estarán mal escritas porque ya han pasado cuatro meses. Cosas de la memoria.


 
Tienes buena memoria si no habías anotado las palabras escritas.
Te busqué un enlace donde hay un diccionario español-finés-español. Es aquí: http://www.ilmainensanakirja.fi/ Espero que te pueda dar satisfacción y alegría.


----------



## Nineu

<<makkara (si se trata de embutido o salchicha). No pude descifrar "ulopustas" si no es "yliopisto" muy mal escrito/recordado.>>
Sí, me refería a salchicha.  Ahora me doy cuenta de que allí también lo decía mal.  Tenía que haber prestado más atención a lo que ponía en el envoltorio...
¿Puede ser "opustas"?  Creo que me estoy liando.  Además, me parece que la palabra era más larga.  Me refiero al "área de información/orientación" de las carrteras donde hay un mapa y baños "secos"...


La verdad es que desde que llegamos intentamos aprender aunque sea alguna palabras.  Creo que cuando un extranjero hace el esfuerzo de aprender el idioma local la gente lo agradece.  Además, como nos lo estábamos pasando bien, estábamos motivados.
Voy a agregar la página web del diccionario a la carpeta de "favoritos".  Antes de crear el mensaje, he buscado la traducción en internet pero lo que he encontrado no me parecía muy fiable, así que me viene muy bien.
Muchas gracias.


Feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo.


----------



## Ilmo

Bien, ahora puedo descifrar la palabra ulopustas. La palabra correcta no es "opustas" sino "opastus" (= información o  orientación); sólo tenías las dos vocales en orden erróneo.
A propósito, si necesitas más tarde ayuda con respecto a mi lengua materna, estarás siempre bienvenido vía el correo electrónico.


----------

